# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Vegetarisch eten beschermt tegen kanker en ouder worden

## FRANCOIS580

*Vegetarisch eten beschermt tegen kanker en ouder worden*

We besteden steeds meer en meer aandacht aan de kwaliteit van onze voeding. Logisch, want een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtig eet- en voedingspatroon staan niet alleen borg voor voor een gezond gewicht. Je voeding heeft ook een belangrijke invloed op zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid. In dit kader kiezen vooral jongeren meer en meer voor vegetarische voeding, maar is dat wel een verstandige beslissing? Zijn vegetariërs zonder vlees en vis dan zoveel gezonder dan zij die bij de traditionele keuken blijven zweren?

Wetenschappers zijn het er in ieder geval over eens dat voeding de belangrijkste factor is voor een gezond leven. En dat blijkt nu ook uit de resultaten van recente studies die één voor één aantonen dat vegetarische voeding een gunstige invloed heeft op je gezondheid en conditie en je in de eerste plaats beschermt tegen de meest voorkomende kankers en tegen ouder worden. Een belangrijke conclusie, want kanker is in onze westerse samenleving de tweede belangrijkste doodsoorzaak, na hart- en vaatziekten.

*Zevendedags adventisten*
De resultaten van een nieuw wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat door de Loma Linda universiteit in Californië werd uitgevoerd, lijkt dit alles nog maar eens te bevestigen.
Tijdens hun studie vergeleken de wetenschappers verschillende voedingspatronen met de aantallen kankers die ontdekt werden. Aan hun onderzoek namen ruim bij 70.000 deelnemers deel, uitsluitend Zevendedagsadventisten. Een internationaal christelijk kerkgenootschap dat ontstond in de jaren 1840. Ze volgen specifieke voedselvoorschriften uit de Bijbel die vrij grote overeenkomsten vertonen met de koosjere voedingsvoorschriften van Joden. Paarden- en varkensvlees, garnalen, tabak en alcohol zijn er taboe.
Deze voedingsvoorschriften leidden onder meer tot een van de meest bekende ontbijtgranen die momenteel op de markt zijn, de Kellogg’s cornflakes.

*De Adventist Health Study*
Met de tweede editie van deze tweede Adventist Health Study ging men zeker niet over één nacht ijs. Het werd een uitzonderlijk langlopend onderzoek bij zo’n 100000 leden van dit kerkgenootschap, zowel in de Verenigde Staten als in Canada. Daarmee wilden de onderzoekers verbanden aantonen tussen levensstijl, voeding en ziekten. Een groep als de de Zevendedagsadventisten leent zich daar uitstekend toe.

*Vegetariërs en niet- vegetariërs*
De wetenschappers onderzochten de samenhang tussen verschillende voedingspatronen als vegetariërs, niet-vegetariërs, veganisten en semi-vegetariërs, kanker.../...

Lees verder...

----------

